# Toy Poodle Diet



## MarmMom (Aug 29, 2015)

So I've been doing tons of reading & comparing puppy foods & am trying to decide what is the best one to go with. I want a no grain diet with added veggies being a bonus to the daily diet. 

Any suggestions on a puppy food & i will transition to the adult when the time comes of the same product. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi MarmMom, imho the best food is the one that works best for your particular special puppy. Just like some people do better with certain foods while others can't tolerate them, you may find some experimentation works well.

Dogfoodadvisor.com is a very helpful website for me, so I recommend it.

Right now I'm feeding a mix of Great Life, grain-free and grain-containing, along with Petcurean small dog kibble, but we switch around. I like Nature's Variety, Solid Gold, Wellness, and others. Ol gets a little canned with his kibble in the mornings, just for fun. I should mention he's almost seven years, so not a puppy, and also that I figured out after he was rehomed to me his tummy doesn't tolerate grain-free foods; they are too rich or too high protein maybe for him. So he does better with some grain, but not low quality ones.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with Streetcar. What works best for your pup. Misha can't tolerate high protein, but I wanted to stay grain free so it took some research. I have been able to find what works, but it probably would not be considered a great food. I feed either California Natural or Natural Balance.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Fromm


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My dog is the most finicky eater in the world. So far he only likes Ceaser (yuck!) and Fromm Fritata and beef.

But I decided to go raw and it was agreat success ! He wasn't sure the first night, but loved it the second night and ever since then ! I have to admit I'm pretty impressed with this food. I buy it in a local shop, they have about 4-5 types of meat, a complete formula with vitamins and liver, heart and crushed bones. It was designed by dieticians and vets. I buy it frozen and just unfreeze the day's meal.

My dogs have 4 times less poop, serious ! They each make a few nuggets the size of small kibble about twice a day. They shouldn't have tartar anymore and they don't have bad breath. Oh, and Merlin's tearing has almost completely stopped. I'll see better when I shave his face in a few weeks.

Seriously, that's the best food in the world for a dog !


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

We use Now Fresh Small Breed Adult. It is the only kibble I can get my picky brats to actually eat consistently. All other kibble they would eat for maybe a week or two and then turn their nose up at it. These are the ingredients in that food 

Ingredients: De-boned turkey, whole dried egg, peas, pea flour, potatoes, potato flour, natural flavour, flaxseed, apples, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), de-boned salmon, de-boned duck, coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, tomato, alfalfa, carrots, pumpkin, sweet potatoes, squash, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, blackberries, pomegranate, papayas, lentils, broccoli, dried chicory root, sodium tripolyphosphate, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, inositol, niacin, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (zinc methionine complex, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, copper sulphate, ferrous sulphate, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, selenium yeast), taurine, dl-methionine, l-lysine, algae extract, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, parsley, peppermint, green tea extract, l-carnitine, dried rosemary


After they finish the bag I have now I am going to switch them over to Ziwipeak dehydrated. Now that I have one less poodle a 2 lbs bag will last a month. I feel it's a much better food and they go insane for it! It's pricy but more affordable with only two mouths to feed. These are the ingredients for Ziwipeak. I like how they are very simple and don't have the added starch for binding reasons. 


Venison - meat (includes up to 3% finely ground bone), venison - liver, lung, tripe, heart and kidney, new zealand green-lipped mussel, lecithin, chicory inulin, dried kelp, parsley, naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols (vitamin E), vitamins: vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine hydrochloride, chelated minerals: iron amino acid complex, copper amino acid complex, manganese amino acid complex, zinc amino acid complex, selenium yeast, potassium bicarbonate, calcium carbonate


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Fromm four star but I can't seem to get her on an elimination schedule... She doesn't go right after she eats even if we walk


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've got Archie on Acana Grasslands. I like Champion pet foods as a brand for various reasons, especially the way they source their ingredients. Their formulas are great too. Right now I'm sticking with Acana over Orijen (the other Champion brand) because it's a little lower protein with more vegetable content. Little guy loved it at first but he gets tired of the same thing every day, so we might start rotating proteins while sticking with the same general brand. Though so far his stomach deals better with lamb than it did with bison. 

Recently I've started mixing a little canned food with his kibble and giving it to him in his Kong to eat. So far it's the only thing he'll consistently eat in his crate, and I prefer doing that so he's got more positive experiences in there. I bought just one can of the Trader Joe's canned food for the sake of the experiment, but if I keep doing it I'll switch to something that doesn't have soy in it since it seems to make his paws a little itchy.

The actual kibbles are pretty large with Acana, but that doesn't seem to bother him. He's got a deceptively large mouth for his size, though.


----------



## zinctwentyone (Oct 3, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> Dogfoodadvisor.com is a very helpful website for me, so I recommend it.
> 
> Right now I'm feeding a mix of Great Life, grain-free and grain-containing, along with Petcurean small dog kibble, but we switch around. I like Nature's Variety, Solid Gold, Wellness, and others. Ol gets a little canned with his kibble in the mornings, just for fun. I should mention he's almost seven years, so not a puppy, and also that I figured out after he was rehomed to me his tummy doesn't tolerate grain-free foods; they are too rich or too high protein maybe for him. So he does better with some grain, but not low quality ones.


I agree with this. I have been through allot of foods as we have a dogue with massive skin allergies that used to require a 200.00 shot every month. I wanted to add Bil Jac to the list. 

I used to read dog food advisors and enjoy the reviews, but I think on Bil Jac they got it wrong. We tried Wellness, Solid gold is good, in fact most are good until the day they get sold to Diamond foods, then the Chinese process mix comes in and gives the foods more chance of salmonella or other toxics. 

Bil Jac has never been recalled for toxic poison, all the dogs love it and eat it all, it is made with real chicken and also has glucosamine. It stopped the skin allergies and makes the coats wonderful. My groomer asked what I was feeding them because the coats were so good. 

Just an opinion from someone that tried lots of foods.


----------

